Ask HN: What laptops are available in market powered by AMD Ryzen 4000? - pusv
======
ihalip
There are quite a few models listed on AMD's website [1]. Though, when I click
on them I'm redirected to what looks like an error page. But you can probably
just check the model names on the manufacturers' websites. I myself heard good
things about the Lenovo Flex 5 [2].

[1]
[https://www.amd.com/en/shop/us/Laptops](https://www.amd.com/en/shop/us/Laptops)

[2] [https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/ideapad-flex-
se...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/ideapad-flex-
series/IdeaPad-Flex-5-14ARE-05/p/88IPF501453)

------
db48x
Hard to say. newegg.com's parametric search had just two last time I checked.
Each had half a dozen variants, but none of them had the combination of
features that I wanted. One of them was marked as sold out. At the time, a
Google search came up with an article with some information about three or
four others, one of which I found had been discontinued. Maybe next year, if I
still care.

